# DWL-g520+ i acx

## gryhild1985

Witam.

Zainstalowałem acx100 z portage, ale nie wiem jak mam to teraz uruchomić.

Sao iwconfig pewnie nie wystarczy więc co mam wyedytować lub cuś.

Czytałem instrukcje jak to niby się instaluje, ale nigdzie nie pisali co jest w przypadku acx z portage.

----------

## tomekb

musisz sobie sciagnac jeszcze firmware do katalogu /lib/firmware, najlepiej z http://acx100.erley.org/ wybierz z podkatalogu acx_fw, dalej wybierasz model karty, jesli twoj interfejs to wlan0 (lub inny, ktorego nie ma w /etc/init.d) wchodzisz do /etc/init.d, wpisujesz komende 

```
ln -s net.eth0 net.wlan0
```

, pozniej 

```
rc-update add wlan0 default
```

 i przystepujesz do ostatniego punktu, czyli edycji plikow /etc/conf.d/net i /etc/conf.d/wireless, oczywiscie mozesz wszystko powpisywac do tego drugiego, ja mam to rozbite tak:

* /etc/conf.d/net podalem IP, brame, maske (pozmieniaj tylko eth0 na wlan0 i wpisz poprawne numery) oops: plik ten jest domyslnie pusty, ale mozesz zasiegnac informacji w pliku net.example w tymze katalogu

*/etc/conf.d/wireless tego pliku domyslnie nie ma, ale otworz edytorem np. nano plik wireless.example pozmieniaj dane (essid, channel, mode i inne ci przydatne na takie jakie masz i zapisz jako sam plik wireless w tymze /etc/conf.d

teraz wystarczy uruchomic ponownie kompa i gra

PS. to jest opis dla sterow w wersj 0.3.20, poprzednich (z serii 0.2*) za ch*** nie moglem zmusic do uruchamiania sie podczas startu  :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS2. nie uzywam szyfrowania, wiec Ci w tym nie pomoge, nie wiem tez jak wygladaja wpisy, by podlaczal sie do losowego AP, ja mam stalego dostawce i do innych sie nie podlaczas, wiec w pliku wireless mam ustawiony 

```
essid="muminki"
```

 (to jest ofkoz przyklad)

PS3. obsluga tego stera jest kulawa, czasami mnie rozlacza, generuje duzo informacji w dmesg, moze przegrzac karte i w zyciu nie kupilbym tego dziadostwa jakbym wiedzial, ze tak chodzi, ale pociesze Cie, ze w porownaniu do kiedys jest o niebo lepiej   :Wink: 

PS4. moj post musi wygladac koszmarnie, ale jestem niezle na gazie   :Twisted Evil:  , jakbys nie rozumial, to pytaj, mam nadzieje ze pomoge

PS5. sorry, ze nie podalem ci teraz wycinkow z moich plikow, ale siadl mi net, przez upgrade basha do wersji 3.1, NIE POLECAM NA RAZIE UPDATE'OWAC DO NAJNOWSZEJ WERSJI BO PIEPEPRZY SYSTEM -  ja wracam do wersji 3.0-r14

pozdro  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gryhild1985

Dzięki za pomoc, spróbuję a czemu ... Teraz używam ndiswrappera i działa z szyfrowaniem WPA. Nie narzekam, ale wiem żę ndis to nie jest dobre wyjście i że powinno się używać wolnych sterów jak acx a że chyba obsługują WPA standard g, to postanowiłem spróbować. No zobaczymy, jak coś to dam znać  :Smile: 

----------

## MaRkOS

Dla mających ową kartę mogę polecić najnowsze mm-sources posiada w sobie modułu acx, które można zaznaczyć przy kompilacji jajka. 

Jak to zobaczyłem wczoraj to aż uwierzyć nie mogłem  :Very Happy:  Po 3 miesiącach próby skomilowania sterów z serii ( 0.2* )

W końcu mogłem uruchomić gentoo z dostępem do sieci bezprzewodowej  :Very Happy:  Bosz, że też zaopiniowałem kiedyś zakup tych kart tfu  :Very Happy:  I faktycznie najlepiej jest konfigurowac cokolwiek  na plikach example. Posprzątać można jak już się odpali sprzęt. tomekb jeśli to nie kłopot, możesz wrzucić konfigi z plików: /etc/conf.d/net i wireless

Dla pewności chciałbym porównać, bo mi się moje konfigi do końca nie podobają.

----------

## gryhild1985

Ja się narazie męczę z ck, bo coś mi wyskakuje warring typu unable to open an initial colsole.

Zaraz zasysam mm i zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## tomekb

@MaRkOS: Przepraszam za nieodpisywanie tak dlugie, jakos przegapilem ten watek, teraz mam powod by wlaczyc powiadamianie o odpowiedziach via e-mail  :Wink:  Moze juz Ci nie bedzie potrzebne, ale podam, a nuz sie komus przyda  :Smile: 

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.32 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=(

       "default via 192.168.0.2"

       "::/0"

)

```

i takze:

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_wlan0="niewazne"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="9"

```

i to by bylo na tyle, zadnych rewelacji, mozliwe, ze jest pojscie po najmniejszej linii oporu/jest w nich pelno burakow/niezgodnie z zaleceniami, ale nie mam sily wlaczyc z tym badziewiem, "wali mi to" - wazne, ze dziala  :Twisted Evil: 

[jakies autobiczowanie mi sie wlaczylo powyzej, za duzo polityki  :Twisted Evil: ][/list]

----------

## milu

Przeniesiony z Polish do Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

